# Aqua Medic Planta Same As Plant Grow?



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Just wondering if these are the same bulbs? I ordered the Auq Medic Planta and received the Aqua Medic PLant Grow. I think I remember reading that these bulbs are different Are they? Looks like the Plant Grow has a good peak in the blue but not so much in the red.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Is this the same color spectrum that you have?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

NO. They are two different bulbs. Another member here had the same issue. He got his from AquaCave. The Planta is much better than the plant grow bulb. If you bought a Planta insist on your money back.

Left C thats a spectral graph for a Giesmann Aquaflora. I know a lot of people say they are the same and that Giesmann makes the Planta but I dont think either Giesmann of AquaMedic actually make the bulbs. They most likely outsource a company.

The Planta spectral output:


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

jdigiorgio said:


> Just wondering if these are the same bulbs? I ordered the Auq Medic Planta and received the Aqua Medic PLant Grow. I think I remember reading that these bulbs are different Are they? Looks like the Plant Grow has a good peak in the blue but not so much in the red.


Where did you purchase your bulb?
Have you gotten the issue resolved?


----------

